# Where is everyone?



## mdboatbum (May 31, 2011)

This is a fun way to visualize who might be nearby. Click on the link and then click on your location to add a pin to this map. Navigation is via the regular google maps methods. Add your username and even a picture of you want. Since there is no login or email address required, and it uses Google maps, my assumption is it's a safe thing to do. I set the map up but have no afiliation with any of the providers. Just thought it might be fun.

http://www.mapservices.org/myguestmap/map/MDBoatbum


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 10, 2011)

Good deal. Im in Cali


----------



## alelover (Jun 10, 2011)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 10, 2011)

Very cool.... we should see if we can get this linked to the home page or something.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, I'm glad you can smell bacon.  According to the map, I'm visiting my next door neighbor.........  Yeah, I guess it would be kinda neat to see where everyone calls home.   So far, 9 people have placed markers.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2011)

Could be my iMac, but it just spins & spins, and doesn't open completely for me.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Jun 11, 2011)

Omak is now represented. Mornin'.


----------



## sababill (Jun 11, 2011)

NC is on board


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm too computer Dumb!

It finally opened---actually real quick today---wouldn't open at all for me last night.

So now I find my spot on the map, fill out the spaces, click on the little person I want to use--------------Then what---Nothing happens.

Bear


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 11, 2011)

Bear i think you just fill in the blanks and hit "place".


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2011)

Mdboatbum said:


> Bear i think you just fill in the blanks and hit "place".


Thanks!

That's all I needed was to know the word place had to be hit.

The word "place" wasn't in the picture the first times I tried it.

On my computer, if the word "place" was there, the top 2 blanks were out of the picture.

I had to scroll up to expose the top 2 blanks.

Then after filling them out, scroll the map box down to find the word "place".

Well---I'm in now.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Jun 11, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm too computer Dumb!
> 
> Bear


At least you are a savant when it comes to smokin'

*Savant syndrome*   sometimes referred to as *savantism*, is a rare condition in which people that are computer dumb have one or more areas of expertise, ability, or brilliance that are in contrast with the individual's overall limitations especially great BBQ.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jun 11, 2011)

Well tried it. Could not get it done. Clicked on place and up popped need name. Put in name and place wont show up. Wasted a good half hr playing around and have given up for the day. 









Karl


----------



## smokeum (Jun 11, 2011)

Just tried it and it comes up specify name,i must be computer stupid


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 11, 2011)

You have to pan up and down on the map using the arrow buttons in the upper left corner to see the entire form to be filled out, scroll up to put in your screen name and what not, then scroll back down to see the "place" button.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> You have to pan up and down on the map using the arrow buttons in the upper left corner to see the entire form to be filled out, scroll up to put in your screen name and what not, then scroll back down to see the "place" button.




Exactly!

A little late though Johnny!!!

This Dummy had to figure that out all by his computer illiterate self!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## big dee (Jun 12, 2011)

OK, On the map. Just in the wrong location. It placed me in the middle of the Great Salt Lake. Will not let me relocate it or delete it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2011)

Big Dee said:


> OK, On the map. Just in the wrong location. It placed me in the middle of the Great Salt Lake. Will not let me relocate it or delete it.


Just keep kicking & paddling !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jun 12, 2011)

Well got it done. Put the mark on top of house just in case some one wants to find there way when lost over here.

coffee is alway on and most time your to late i just drank the last bud. 

Karl


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## meateater (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm on there, good luck finding me! I can hardly find myself.


----------



## mossymo (Jun 12, 2011)

Got'r dun!


----------



## tom37 (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok I'm in now...

For those of ya having troubles, try using the tab key to navigate between the boxes. The Place tab was hidden on my screen no matter what % of zoom I used. But when I used tab it then showed the place tab.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Jun 13, 2011)

I am in. Grab the map and pan up and down to all the text boxes above icons. If you see the hand, left click and drag, it should move the map up and down.


----------



## big dee (Jun 13, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Just keep kicking & paddling !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well after paddling real hard I finally made to Moses Lake.

Dennis


----------



## arnie (Jun 13, 2011)

I can't believe I'm the only smoker in Iowa


----------



## michael ark (Jun 13, 2011)

I  did it  .Yes their is a house under those trees.


----------



## big twig (Jun 13, 2011)

Took some getting used to the format but I have both my spots on there. Pretty cool idea!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 14, 2011)

ExhaustedSpark said:


> Well got it done. Put the mark on top of house just in case some one wants to find there way when lost over here.
> 
> coffee is alway on and most time your to late i just drank the last bud.
> 
> Karl


what? drinking good ol' bud in the land of the microbrews?


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 14, 2011)

Here I am!  I was supposed to be standing on our roof, but it has me in the neighbor's driveway; go one house left, with the red and silver cars.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 14, 2011)

Arnie said:


> I can't believe I'm the only smoker in Iowa




 I cant believe you are due west from me! That must be that smell on hot sweaty days I cant quite put my finger on!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 This SOB is on the map!


----------



## arnie (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow, SOB! That is straight west.

Did you smell my brisket and fried catfish Sunday?   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now that I know where you are I gotta make it out your way, but for the time being we’ve been spending our spare time with our sister in Missouri

I hear the walleye fishing is all but dead.

I’ll add the link to this page just for ease of getting around

http://www.mapservices.org/myguestmap/map/MDBoatbum


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just added myself


----------



## cheezeerider (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm in. I can see my house from here!


----------



## desertlites (Jun 14, 2011)

LOL. Hmmmm, where shall I put the pin today? Long haul driver with smoker.:biggrin:


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm in (AZ)


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow!! I'm glad this is working out. It is a little clunky to navigate, but it's fun to see where y'all are.


----------



## jared101 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok, made it, straight on my roof in ok...


----------



## captturbo (Jun 18, 2011)

For those having trouble finding the "place" tab, you can just hit enter instead.

Pretty cool. I can even tell when the Google Earth shot was taken. It was done in March 2010 for my area. How do I know? My solar arrays aren't on the roof yet but the panels are still in my back yard on pallets. Amazing detail from space huh?


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 14, 2011)

This one kinda got buried so I'm giving it a little bump. Hope that's not against the rules.


----------



## masterofmymeat (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Mdboatbum...Naples Fl. in the house!


----------



## hardslicer (Aug 14, 2011)

go Hoosiers!!


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks it is a great idea im in


----------



## sunman76 (Oct 12, 2011)

cool


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 12, 2011)

Heh, heh, heh, this is cool, I'm in, it's an old pic, but now y'all can see I'm in the hood, ...no white sand beaches, coconut trees or blue lagoon.

Gene


----------



## michael ark (Oct 12, 2011)

When you first bring it up genes just treading water out in the ocean.I never seen a hood that has pools in their backyard.


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning Michael,

Puts a whole new meaning on, "everybody into the pool!"   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have a good day,

Gene


----------



## michael ark (Nov 10, 2011)

Bump for all you that haven't seen this.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Can we make this a wiki.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Nov 10, 2011)

Good bump, I'm on there now.  This should definitely be a sticky under community or somewhere.


----------



## jjwdiver (Nov 11, 2011)

Just added myself - looks like Gene and I are going for lobster!


----------



## shooter1 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm on the map!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 11, 2011)

That is pretty neat!  So far I am the only one north of the border........kind of lonely up here..............LOL


----------



## jalan43 (Nov 11, 2011)

Great idea! Marked in Delaware. Seven miles from Ocean City, Maryland.


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 11, 2011)

jalan43 said:


> Great idea! Marked in Delaware. Seven miles from Ocean City, Maryland.




Wasn't "Carrie" of horror movie fame supposedly from Ocean view?


----------



## kingkoch42 (Nov 11, 2011)

gone


----------



## kingkoch42 (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## flash (Nov 11, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> You have to pan up and down on the map using the arrow buttons in the upper left corner to see the entire form to be filled out, scroll up to put in your screen name and what not, then scroll back down to see the "place" button.




 Never did see a forum to fill out but it would tell me I needed a name, so I just blankly typed it. Wanted a saying, so I typed it. It took it all. Seems to work.

 Is that a Google Map? Would love a link to that site.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 2, 2011)

If you feel comfortable you can join the rest of us here.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/107133/where-is-everyone


----------



## smokedinstl (Dec 2, 2011)

On the map in the great state of Missouri. Home of the World Champion St louis Cardinals!


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 2, 2011)

Cool!! 71smokers and counting. If you click on "satellite" in the upper right it gets rid of all the info on the map, making it easier to see the markers.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2011)

michael ark said:


> If you feel comfortable you can join the rest of us here.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/107133/where-is-everyone




I tried to put my location on there & can't get it to work. After I put my name in there is no where to click to get it on the map.


----------



## boardpuller (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## alaskanbear (Dec 2, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> That is pretty neat!  So far I am the only one north of the border........kind of lonely up here..............LOL


Well blue, I just placed myself on the map--a wee bit north and alot west of you..LOL

Rich


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 2, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I tried to put my location on there & can't get it to work. After I put my name in there is no where to click to get it on the map.


On Firefox anyway, just click on the map where you want to be and a little dialog box with icons will pop up. Choose one and then click "place" at the bottom of the box.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 2, 2011)

Al i know you use chrome.Just find yourself put in info place icon then put your cursor over map again when it turns to a hand again  grab map and move till you see place at bottom of box.
 


SmokinAl said:


> I tried to put my location on there & can't get it to work. After I put my name in there is no where to click to get it on the map.


----------



## redspeedracer (Dec 2, 2011)

Howdy ya'll, I was born & raised in Houston, Texas. Very new member. Also not that savy with computers.So bear with me.I have 3 smokers of differant sizes that I use plus a nat gas rig and a Weber grill. I have property in New Waverly, Texas where I hunt & fish. I've been bbq-ing, smoking, & grilling for about 30 years now. Found this site the other day, and have already learned some stuff. My next quest is to build a smokehouse. Got to go, I'm an electrician and the lights just went out. Later.(I hope this is the right place for this!)


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 2, 2011)

Found myself with a few minutes to kill while waiting for my wife and put up a little how to on the map markers.


----------

